
Instant X86 SSD Cloud Servers - edouardb
http://instantcloud.io/server
======
Mithaldu
I guess that's just a demo for
[https://www.scaleway.com/](https://www.scaleway.com/) ? But the network speed
is much higher? Also ominously the Scaleway pricing thingies all say
"preview". Preview of what?

I don't get the point of this.

------
teilo
This pricing does not seem sustainable.

€12 a month for 4 dedicated cores, and 8GB RAM? How is that even possible?

Is this some novel meaning for the word "dedicated"?

------
arthursucks
You can spin up as many as you want if you delete the cookies. They still only
last 20 minutes but there is a lot you can do in 20 minutes.

